# Impromptu photoshoot the other day...



## moomba (Aug 4, 2008)

Just thought I'd share...another E31 owner visited me at work the other day and we did a quick photoshoot in the parking lot:


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

those looks sweet. i want one


----------



## zzvelik (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow... first time on this thread and got to admit those are two of the best looking 8-series I've seen.


----------



## 745ByMySide (Jan 29, 2008)

Ketchup and Mustard


----------



## moomba (Aug 4, 2008)

745ByMySide said:


> Ketchup and Mustard


I prefer *hot sauce* and *mustard*...


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

I like!!! Hopefully I will be getting one of those soon!


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

goddamn those are beautiful cars....

congrats


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

great, now the iwannitmonster will be haunting my sleep tonight....thank you very much...:angel:

seriously, though, they look good.:thumbup:

df


----------

